# Which Paul Gilbert DVDs are the most generally useful?



## dorfmeister (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm looking to buy a couple of Paul Gilbert's Instructional DVDs. How would you rank them. I hear people talking about the older ones but not as much about the newer ones.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 9, 2009)

In my opinion (for what it's worth) Intense Rock 1 is an absolute classic and contains a number of extremely useful excercises and licks. IR 2 is _slightly _less useful but still a very good purchase for rock lead guitar fans everywhere. 

Terrifying Guitar Trip is slightly cheesy and perhaps doesn't explain the licks as clearly but there is of course some scary playing and Paul Gilbert fans generally love some cheese  

With all of that said "Get out of My Yard" is perhaps the best of the lot. 2 hrs of madness with great explanations, concert footage and some death licks from beyond.


----------



## Psychobuddy (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi Yah...with PG's dvd's older is better, in my experience. Intense Rock Complete, which is Intense Rock & Intense Rock 2, are very helpful...lots of cool ideas, string skipping, some picking drills, left hand work...Intense Rock Complete in my opinion is the best. Uhmm then there's Terrifying Guitar Trip, which was done in '95 I think, this one is just Paul disecting Mr. Big songs...so if you like that era of Paul Gilbert it's a handy tool, personally I didn't enjoy it to much...but still it's kinda a cool reference...and as far as his two new ones go...I don't have them but I know that Paul is talking about parts from songs of his two instrumental records...Get Out of My Yard & Silence Followed By a Deafening Roar. I'm not sure how good they are but again if you like Paul, his songs, and his sense of humour there are probablly good enough to invest in. So to sum up the older the better...and if your a fan of PG buy the others. Anyway hope my l explanation helps, good luck. Bye Bye. 

^dammit Dave you just beat me, I thought I was going to be the first one to help, ah well. Oh and is "Get Out of My Yard" really that good? If it is I may have to get it...anyway once again hope this helps dorfmeister...


----------



## Pewtershmit (Nov 9, 2009)

personally I learned the most learning from GOOMY Dvd, just due to the sheer technicality of those damn songs. Silence Followed by a Deafening Roar wasn't that great. Intense Rock Complete is where the most learning is to be had, unfortunatley, I seriously cannot stand his guitar tone in that dvd to listen to it. It's so shrill and harsh.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 9, 2009)

Psychobuddy_101 said:


> Hi Yah...with PG's dvd's older is better, in my experience. Intense Rock Complete, which is Intense Rock & Intense Rock 2, are very helpful...lots of cool ideas, string skipping, some picking drills, left hand work...Intense Rock Complete in my opinion is the best. Uhmm then there's Terrifying Guitar Trip, which was done in '95 I think, this one is just Paul disecting Mr. Big songs...so if you like that era of Paul Gilbert it's a handy tool, personally I didn't enjoy it to much...but still it's kinda a cool reference...and as far as his two new ones go...I don't have them but I know that Paul is talking about parts from songs of his two instrumental records...Get Out of My Yard & Silence Followed By a Deafening Roar. I'm not sure how good they are but again if you like Paul, his songs, and his sense of humour there are probablly good enough to invest in. So to sum up the older the better...and if your a fan of PG buy the others. Anyway hope my l explanation helps, good luck. Bye Bye.
> 
> ^dammit Dave you just beat me, I thought I was going to be the first one to help, ah well. Oh and is "Get Out of My Yard" really that good? If it is I may have to get it...anyway once again hope this helps dorfmeister...



Well, possibly. In terms of applying Pablo's knowledge to anyone's technique then Intense Rock Complete does kick serious ass - GOOMY is very good but it's probably of more interest to the PG fan.

Erm.....yeah - buy all of them for the win 

(I agree, his tone with those ADA Preamps was quite harsh!)


----------



## dorfmeister (Nov 9, 2009)

I think I may go out and pickup the Intense Rock complete and GOOMY.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Psychobuddy (Nov 10, 2009)

^so Dave I'm a huge PG fan so yeah thanks for the help...and yes I agree with you guys too the tone really does suck...anyway toodles.


----------

